# New Clash of the Titans Gameplay Trailer Revealed



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*New Clash of the Titans Gameplay Trailer Revealed*

04/08/2010 Written by Richard Allen










Clash of the Titans movie has been a titan in the box office. This 2010 adaptation is a remake of the 1981 stop-motion classic. The Clash of the Titans game will be out in a few short weeks and Namco has treated us to a new gameplay trailer.













Clash of the Titans will be available for PS3 and Xbox 360 starting May 28th, 2010.

Source: PlayStation LifeStyle


----------

